# Dog Coughing



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I've got a 15 yo mini Australian Shepard that has been hacking and gagging since Saturday... anyone have any suggestions on what this might be.. I'm prepared for the worst (like congestive heart failure) but hoping it's pneumonia or something treatable! I do have a vet appointment at 4:45... I'm pretty worried about her!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

About out of lunch break but one thing maybe heartworms. It could be a bunch of stuff but the vet should be able to get you figured out. Change in temps or other things etc play a role in whst it could be. Update us later ok. Best wishes.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> About out of lunch break but one thing maybe heartworms. It could be a bunch of stuff but the vet should be able to get you figured out. Change in temps or other things etc play a role in whst it could be. Update us later ok. Best wishes.


Ok thanks I'm hoping that's not the case because the other dogs are at risk then too! I'll keep you updated! It was -30 here the other day so...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is your pupy?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok.. I just looked it up and turns out heartworm is NOT contagious like I thought (whew)... still don't want it to be that though!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How is your pupy?


She's still going into coughing fits every 10 mins or so ... no one was open yesterday  so I tried all the vets in the area today!


----------



## lilliangober121 (Jan 3, 2022)

It could be kennel cough, it is an extremely contagious cough that lasts maybe a couple of weeks and the dog is usually put on a cough med, you might warn your vet before going in of the symptoms due to how contagious. it is usually a honking cough and gagging.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Almost like human whooping cough


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thats what I'm afraid of but don't know where she would have got it. She stays at the farm so... we also have 4 other dogs so I'm hoping it's not kennel cough! 

The vet knows she's been coughing since Saturday so they are aware thanks!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She's an old girl so I'm afraid he'll tell me it's her heart


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Did she eat anything that might have gotten stuck in her throat?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Did she eat anything that might have gotten stuck in her throat?


No I don't believe so... just her normal food, no bones or anything!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

K.B. said:


> No I don't believe so... just her normal food, no bones or anything!


Does she wander around ur property tho? Could she have found something?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> Does she wander around ur property tho? Could she have found something?


No she's been stuck in the back kennel area where there's a dog door to get in the house  I don't think there's anything out there


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Vet says she's got an infection in her teeth, causing her to create more spit and she's choking on it! Gave antibiotics for 10 days and said to let him know how that goes. Also to schedule a teeth cleaning! Heart and lungs sounded good ... I'm glad, she's really my nieces dog but we've had her for 3 years (she's in college in Canada!) She would be devastated even though Lena is 15 years old (life expectancy is only 13-14 I believe so...)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Glad all is figured out!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Glad all is figured out!


Me too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is a simple fix. Hopefully better soon.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Glad it is a simple fix. Hopefully better soon.


Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear you have an answer and the dog is getting treatment.

Hope the dog feels better soon.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Good to hear you have an answer and the dog is getting treatment.
> 
> Hope the dog feels better soon.


Thanks, she is a pain but we love her! She gets separation anxiety so follows people around the house lol.. I just want my sister to be able to see her at least one more time, my poor niece is stuck in Canada so... I'll send some pics to her, I just know that time may be coming soon


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lena is not very photogenic


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lena!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes the antibiotics will upset the stomach, causing diarrhea- offer some probiotics. (yogurt works best in dogs)
She is very pretty!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Sometimes the antibiotics will upset the stomach, causing diarrhea- offer some probiotics. (yogurt works best in dogs)
> She is very pretty!


Thanks I'll do that!


----------

